# Age 14 b/s 10.8



## Nic Howden (May 26, 2016)

My youngest, age 14, not a diagnosed diabetic, tested 9.1 when he came back from school yesterday - said he'd just had some lucozade and sweets - and 10.8 just now, on the back of a half glass of orange juice. I've been type 1 for 25 years and should have all the answers, but can anybody give me some thoughts/advice? Many thanks


----------



## Martin Canty (May 26, 2016)

That looks somewhat high, I'd keep an eye on it & book an apt with the dr (just in case).

Is body should be naturally regulating his BG levels to prevent spikes this high. What are his fasting, pre & post meal results?


----------



## Nic Howden (May 26, 2016)

Thanks - I don't know the answer to that. He just asked if he could test sugar yesterday, for the experience! I noticed it was a bit high so said we'd do the the test again at the same time today and he's nearly two points up.


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2016)

It is a bit high for a non-diabetic - are you sure his fingers were clean, with no sugary residue from the sweets? Both the sweets and the juice would hit his levels pretty fast - how long after he'd had them was he tested? I'd be tempted to see what his waking levels are, before he had eaten in the morning - worth being alert given your family history. Does he have any symptoms, apart from the levels?


----------



## Nic Howden (May 26, 2016)

He's down to 4.8 now. Spoke to 111 and they said a spike like 10.8 is ok as long as blood sugar returns to 'normal' within two hours of eating/in this case orange juice. No symptoms, but I still think it's a bit of a big peak bearing in mind the last meal proper was 12:30pm. Will test again 2 hrs after evening meal and see where we're at. Many thanks for your advice.


----------



## HOBIE (May 26, 2016)

Nic Howden said:


> My youngest, age 14, not a diagnosed diabetic, tested 9.1 when he came back from school yesterday - said he'd just had some lucozade and sweets - and 10.8 just now, on the back of a half glass of orange juice. I've been type 1 for 25 years and should have all the answers, but can anybody give me some thoughts/advice? Many thanks


Anybody would go high if you gave them lots of c---.  Sorry but if you ate lots of the wrong stuff you wont be well.  If you ran a marathon you would not have lots of energy.


----------



## trophywench (May 26, 2016)

Both the things he consumed are Hypo remedies - ie they make your BG shoot up PDQ.

Test him before bed - unless he also eats shedloads of 'what Hobie said' LOL between dinner and bed - in which case don't let him do it one night, and then see.  Or pounce on him first thing in a morning before he's ready to face the day and object! - and then see.


----------



## Copepod (May 26, 2016)

Probably best time for a test is before eating anything in the morning - a fasting test - after ensuring hands are clean. If that's normal, then don't test him again unless he has symptoms such as excessive peeing, weight loss, excessive tiredness etc.


----------

